# Venice Crew Wanted April 8th



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

I am looking for three spots to fill for an overnighter trip leaving out of Venice Saturday afternoon and returning on Sunday. Please text me at (281) 827-8307 if you are interested and I will provide more details. Seas are forecasted to be no more than 1 to 2 footers and the big tuna are on fire! Thanks!


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

*Spots still open!*

Come on guys, the tuna are waiting! Price is $400.00 per person and that covers fuel costs, ice and a place to stay the day before the trip. Please text ASAP at (281) 827-8307 as the clock is ticking!


----------



## RyanC02 (Aug 7, 2016)

I wish I could go! This is a hell of a deal!!!!!


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

*$400.00 Gets you In!*

One last spot left! $400.00 gets you in! Come on, let's go fishing! We depart tonight at 9:00 P.M. from Houston and welcome to ride with us. Call me orText me at (281) 827-8307.


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

*Venice Crew Wanted April 8th NEED HELP!*

WE NEED HELP! We need three people to meet at the dock no later than 3:30 pm in Venice. Two people backed out at 3:00. this afternoon. We are leaving for Venice at 11 PM. Please text or call at (281) 827-8307 if you can go. Thanks!


----------

